# Cervical Cancer Vaccine



## skin (9 June 2005)

Trying to find company who has invented the vaccine - talking about nobel prize - anyone aware of the connection?


----------



## Knobby22 (9 June 2005)

I think it's the Herpes Vaccine - CSL have it. Should be released to the public soon.


----------



## skin (9 June 2005)

thanks Knobby, apparently the news about the vaccine for the young girls has been out for some time but apparently what is more exciting is their development of the treatment/vaccine for the 18 - 20 year olds - into third phase and showing good results.  The price for CSL and number of trades has been high today.


----------



## serp (9 June 2005)

Anyone have any links to information on this?


----------



## excalibur (10 June 2005)

I got it:

http://www.msd-terlings-park.com/

Although the vaccine will fist come out in 5 years???? 

The article is as following:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2495029.stm


----------



## Knobby22 (10 June 2005)

Well the article is 3 years old! I think the process has been sped up. I am expecting release next year.

Annoying how Merck doesn't even mention CSL who developed it and still holds most of the rights.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 July 2005)

From Egoli

GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) provided a bullish update on its HPV vaccine, Cervarix, at its vaccines R&D seminar. This bullish assessment bods well for the CSL/Merck JV who are currently around 1-2 years ahead of GSK in bringing their HPV vaccine to market. 

GSK expects that regulatory filing of Cervarix will take place in Europe in the first half of 2006 and in other international markets during 2006. Therefore product launch in these regions would be in 2007. 

In terms of the US, GSK has fast track development status for Cervarix and said it was in discussions with the FDA regarding filing. The registration endpoint required by the FDA is likely to determine how far GSK is behind Merck (MRK) in the US market. Merck could be 1-2 years ahead based on disease endpoints. 


Merck, CSL's development partner on HPV vaccine, confirmed as recently as this week that it remained on track to submit a BLA (Biologics License Application) to the FDA for Gardasil™ in the second half of this year. 

GSK was also very bullish on market size, estimating that by 2010, the HPV vaccine market could be worth US$4-7bn per year. This is more than double the market opportunity that Macquarie currently use in their valuation of HPV vaccine. Macquarie’s risk-weighted (85%) valuation of the HPV vaccine for CSL is $2.85 per share. 

CSL receives royalties from both GSK and Merck for HPV vaccine sales. The royalty rate CSL will receive from Merck is likely to be over twice that from GSK . Therefore Merck securing a first-to-market advantage remains of considerable commercial value to CSL. 

In addition to strength in the plasma industry and the integration of Aventis Behring, the HPV vaccine is a key driver for CSL. Macquarie retain an outperform recommendation on CSL and a share price target of $38.00.


----------



## BXP (5 July 2005)

Good information. Thankyou


----------



## noirua (8 February 2009)

Three and a half years has passed since this thread was activated and little seems to have changed on the research front.
Looking at this article from our helpful Wikipedia this life story tells a journey of missed diagnosis:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Goody


----------



## Knobby22 (8 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Three and a half years has passed since this thread was activated and little seems to have changed on the research front.
> Looking at this article from our helpful Wikipedia this life story tells a journey of missed diagnosis:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Goody




Poor girl


----------



## Julia (8 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Three and a half years has passed since this thread was activated and little seems to have changed on the research front.



I'm not sure what you mean by this, Noirua.

The vaccine has been successfully produced and some 3.7 million doses given in Australia so far.


----------



## noirua (9 February 2009)

Julia said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this, Noirua.
> 
> The vaccine has been successfully produced and some 3.7 million doses given in Australia so far.



Hi Julia, you don't cite any information from your statement.  I understand cervarix has helped in trials for types 6 - 11 and gardasil in types 16 and 18, and only certain ages in these groups.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 February 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia, you don't cite any information from your statement.  I understand cervarix has helped in trials for types 6 - 11 and gardasil in types 16 and 18, and only certain ages in these groups.




Actually Noirua, it will help any woman and treats most types of viruses that cause cervical cancer. Have a look at the CSL website.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> Actually Noirua, it will help any woman and treats most types of viruses that cause cervical cancer. Have a look at the CSL website.



The HPV (Human papillomavirus) vaccine protects women against HPV16 and 18 and no others. This is only available free in Australia to women aged 12 to 26.  That is, 70% of virus infections in women would be protected against.  Women are advised to have further tests during their lives.
Tests for the HPV vaccine have been very good but not quite 100% effective and present tests are in younger women.


----------



## Prospector (3 March 2009)

Jade is in her late twenties and has two children.  Even if she had the vaccine, her exposure to HPV would have occurred years before, in which case the vaccine is known to be ineffective where the infection is already present.  

The vaccine is extremely effective but there are so many myths and preconceived ideas about having daughters immunised that many girls are not receiving it.

The wiki article is interesting, it says she was tested for ovarian cancer in 2004.  There is no test for ovarian cancer other than removal of the ovaries and pathology.   Yet she suffered a miscarriage in 2007.  So that obviously wasnt correct.

Cervical cancer is a long time in the making; it does seem surprising it wasnt picked up much earlier, given her other tests.  Her male partners too would have transmitted the virus to their other partners.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2009)

Prospector said:


> Jade is in her late twenties and has two children.  Even if she had the vaccine, her exposure to HPV would have occurred years before, in which case the vaccine is known to be ineffective where the infection is already present.
> 
> The vaccine is extremely effective but there are so many myths and preconceived ideas about having daughters immunised that many girls are not receiving it.
> 
> ...



A terrible warning to women who fail to see the dangers:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...esperate-fight-life-cancer-spreads-brain.html


----------

